
China Bans Internet News Reporting as Media Crackdown Widens - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-25/china-slaps-ban-on-internet-news-reporting-as-crackdown-tightens
======
rrggrr
When you have to ban news reporting, you're expecting really, really bad news.

------
ccvannorman
censorship, the panacea of the autocrat, the fear of the progressive, and the
joke of the youth.

